# Web hosting numbers -- help?



## Hex (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm looking around for a host for our charity's (as yet uncreated) website. There are free packages like this one: 

https://www.vidahost.com/web-hosting/package/charity-hosting

but I have no idea what the numbers mean. What does it mean to have 3GB monthly bandwidth? What does disk space of 250GB _mean_ (no pictures? no text?)? And what's a 'parked domain'?

Any information on this very gratefully received.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 7, 2012)

The bandwidth is how much data transfer you expect from the site. Frankly, most people completely over-estimate this. About 3GB/month is probably fine for most normal sites.

Storage, ie, 250GB is exactly like on a PC - it's how much disk space you have access to. And 250GB is quite a lot.  Most websites I run don't need more than 50MB.

I have a hosting account with Vidahost and so far they seem fine.


----------



## Hex (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you very much, Brian. That's exactly the sort of thing I wanted to know.


----------



## Gary Compton (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll do it on my server for you for FREE. Unlimited bandwidth, email etc etc.

Leisha, Sepiroth, Bowler, Stormfeather, AS Behsam, Hope (coming soon) and more all have hosted with me.

PM me for more details


----------



## Hex (Nov 7, 2012)

That is incredibly lovely of you, Gary, but this website would be for a playgroup, so it's not related to sff or writing or anything useful.


----------



## Gary Compton (Nov 7, 2012)

Doesn't matter. It's you I'm doing it for as one of my Chrons friends. Remember, we're all in this together

Off course you will go into my little black book and one day, just like Don Corleone, I might ask for you to reciprocate the favour. (writing related only)

PM me and I will tell you how to setup


----------

